# Cambiar el led linterna de Nokia 1100



## Stylus (Sep 27, 2010)

Hola a todo el foro, soy nuevo en la electrónica, y quería cambiar el led linterna de mi nokia 1100 por uno de un nokia 1208. Pero tengo un problema  . Se los paso a contar...

El led del 1100 tiene 3 puntos de contactos y el led del 1208 tiene 4 y es un poquito mas largo porque tiene 2 leds. Lo que no se es como soldarlos  , lo que quiero es que ustedes me digan como hacerlo. 

Acá pongo las fotos para que ustedes vean como son los teléfonos y los leds. Los leds los dibuje en el paint porque era muy chiquitos y no salian bien en las fotos.

Foto de los celulares, a la izq. 1100 a la der. 1208







Dibujo del led de 1100






Dibujo del led de 1208






Espero sus respuestas y sus ayudas.

Desde ya gracias.

P.D: si quieren, porque no se ven bien, le dibujo en el paint la parte de donde van los led en los celulares y como van soldados.

Saludos!!!!!


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 28, 2010)

Pues el del 1208 se me hace que tiene separado los contactos para cada led, utiliza un multimetro para medir diodos e identificas cual es el catodo y anodo, el del 1208 se me hace que el del centro solo es para darle soporte, y los otros dos uno es mas y otro menos, yo le quite uno a un 1101 o algo asi era un cel blanco y la patita del centro era solo para soporte, de ahi en fuera todo se reduce a tener buen pulso y un cautin de 15W


----------



## Stylus (Sep 29, 2010)

entonces vos me decís que el led del 1100 el contacto del medio no sirve para nada (esta para soporte)??? tendría que medir cual es el ánodo y el cátodo.

Y en el led del 1208 tendría que puentear los 2 cátodos y los 2 ánodos y soldarlos. Estoy en lo correcto???


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 29, 2010)

Exacto puentes los dos catodo y anodos y ya esta, aunque dejame decir que hacer eso estas hablando de pedirle al circuito del 1100 el doble de corriente por lo que podrias quemar el transistor que maneja el LED del 1100, para saber cual es el catodo y anodo utiliza un multimetro en la funcion de prueba de diodos he  prueba, la corriente es muy pequeña asi que no quemaras el led en caso de ponerlo al revez, y asi identificas que cuando prenda el led, la patita que tiene la terminal roja es el Anodo y la otra pues el catodo, y lo del soporte te cuento que yo le quite el led a un cel de esta serie "no recuerdo con exactitud el modelo" pero la patita de en medio solo era para soporte del mismo LED, de todos modos pureba con el multimetro como te digo y asi determinas que patita te  sirve y cual no. Por cierto ¿para que quieres hacer eso?


----------



## Stylus (Sep 29, 2010)

ya voy a medir con el multimetro y después te cuento como me fue...

Y lo quiero hacer para que la linterna del 1100 alumbre un poco mas, y no se me ocurre que otro led ponerle, mas que ese...


----------



## fernandob (Sep 29, 2010)

descajetaste 2 moviles por eso??

corajudo el hombre !!

espero que de pulso firme y vista aguileña


----------



## Stylus (Sep 29, 2010)

no, el nokia 1208 era de una amiga y se le rompio la pantalla y lo estaba por tirar, entonces le dije que me lo diera.

y si voy a necesitar mucho pulso y muy buena vista, pero bueno vamos a hacer el intento a ver que sale jajaja...

Ya que estoy le hago una preguntita: Saben a que voltaje andará estos leds???


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 1, 2010)

Todo LED de arsenurio de galio osea casi todos funcionan con 3Volts y una corriente de 2 a 15mA los blancos son los que consumen los 15mA, por eso en los circuitos digitales que funcionan con 5V les ponen una resistencia de 330Ohms, la caida de tension en el LED es de aprox 1.2V


----------

